# hl.exe help i cant find it to play counter-strike



## Dasher2k1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I downloaded the new version of online counterstrike and when i try to launch it syas" browsing for hl.exe" then it says this file cannot be found. Can anyone let me know how to fix this or tell me how to get a hl.exe. ANY help is wanted


Thanks ~Dan


----------



## FeNnA (Oct 1, 2002)

You might find the file by searching in KaZaA for dl.exe in the everything catagory but i carn't thing of anything else. Sorry


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

Do you have HALFLIFE installed on your system? The free version of CS you Download off the internet needs the retail version of HALFLIFE to be able to play it. If you do have it installed on your system it should be located under 

Program Files\Sierra\Halflife\HL.exe

unless you installed it to a different location.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Dan, I'm not a gamer, but I believe what you are looking for is "Half Life". The "free" download Counterstrike is apparently an add-on to that. We cannot help you obtain that, you must buy it.


----------

